# Cypripedium margaritaceum



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)

groowing now


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2008)

Your collection has grown by leaps and bounds! I think I need to get some more to keep from getting jealous.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Rick (May 31, 2008)

Looking good:clap:


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2008)

Mmmmm. Margaritas. 

-Ernie


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice! A cyp in camoflage...


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2008)

The foliage alone is beautiful on this species.

Where did you get this baby?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow! Very pretty.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2008)

Rick said:


> The foliage alone is beautiful on this species.
> 
> Where did you get this baby?


Hallo Rick,
Vienenkötter, Germany


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonderful spotting on leaves!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't thought about importing cyp species because of the CITES nonsense. That one is worth re-thinking it though. Keep us posted.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2008)

Ohhhh, I love the foliage.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 9, 2008)

I've heard its extremely difficult....Eric


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I've heard its extremely difficult....Eric



Me too. Something about wanting to rot from overhead watering. This is pretty exciting from a culturing standpoint.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2008)

Such a cool Cyp! Nice job growing it - cannot wait to see it bloom!


----------

